# No CAE, No Mastitis, but Lumpy Udder



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

My Saanen doe Sugar is my star milker. She has great handles, wonderful orafice, and milks down easily. However, during my second milking today I noticed that the front portion of both udders were lumpy. She is still nursing her son, but he is drinking less as I get ready to wean him. The lumps were the same size and in the same location. Generally her udder is butter soft when she milks down except when I KNOW she's holding back for her son. Is there any other reason she would have a lumpy udder? onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you arent talking about the mammary tissue right?


----------



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> you arent talking about the mammary tissue right?


It is a "U" shaped pocket in the front portion of her udder - It might be mammary related, but I don't know the anatomy well enough. The rest of her udder is normal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some goats have a pocket for a forudder - thats probably what you are feeling. Its part of the mammary glands


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That does sound normal. I noticed it pronounced in one of my FF's this year and freaked out. Then I checked my other does and realized they all had it to some degree.


----------



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

Mkes sense - they are in evenly sized and shaped. None of my other does have it to this degree, but now that I feel them, I can feel it a little on them too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

my doe has a lumpy udder too but in the back. :dazed:


----------

